#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  > Nemetschek - Archicad: ecodesigner

## SMBD

...

----------


## SIRADRAB

Οχι φίλε, τα μόνα Add-ons που έχω είναι το MEP για μηχανολογικές εγκ/σεις και το architerra για ανάγλυφο εδάφους. Ακούγεται ενδιαφέρον όμως και θα ήθελα την άποψή σου αν το δουλέψεις και δεις τις δυνατότητές του.

----------


## SIRADRAB

Ομοίως! Αυτό το mep που πήρα αλλά και το architerra έχουν πιάσει σκόνη. Ακόμα προσπαθώ με το κυρίως πρόγραμμα (AC12) να γίνω πιο ευέλικτος. Το ξεκίνησα από την 10 έκδοση.  Ποιά έκδοση ΑC δουλεύεις και πόσο καιρό, αν επιτρέπεις τη ερώτηση?

----------


## SIRADRAB

Ωραία, είμαστε δυό, είμαστε τρείς, είμαστε χίλιοι..13... ας ελπίσουμε, μελλοντικά. Λοιπόν ότι απορίες και ερωτήσεις για το πρόγραμμα έχουμε, δεν είναι ντροπή να τις εκθέσουμε εδώ και να βοηθηθούμε όλοι.

----------


## st2

ξερει κανεις τιμη για το ecodesigner??

----------


## Xάρης

Σε ενημερωτικό email που μου έστειλαν δυο χρόνια πριν, ecodesigner για το ArchiCAD 13 κόστιζε τότε 510¤. Την αναφέρω για να έχουμε μέτρο σύγκρισης και της εξέλιξης της τιμής του.

Την σημερινή τιμή μπορούμε να τη μάθουμε τηλεφωνώντας στον αντιπρόσωπο:
*http://www.graphisoft.com/purchase/europe/greece.html*
Αθήνα: 210.65.41.505, .210.65.44.979
Θεσσαλονίκη: 2310.429.855, 2310.429.856

----------

